# Net or no net?



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wade fisherman do you perfer to bring a net? It's been year's since I've used one, but been thinking about dusting mine off with the chance of landing more fish. It seems to always give me bad luck! Are nets bad luck?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

For me being unprepared is bad juju. Not having a net on the Clinton for steelhead or big toothys isn't prepared. On alot of rivers there are lots of areas where the bank gently slopes to the water, not so on the Clinton. Banks can easily be two feet above the water.

As long as I am on the fish juju, Bells Two Hearted Ale has big fish juju. I haven't been able to afford since 2009, but it does have the juju.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I go the other way. When I am wading, I never carry a net. It is bulky, and gets in the way of fishing, for me. Also, I can land a fish in current, standing in waist-deep water, without a net. And I can beach a fish anytime there is adequate bank for it. When I fish out of an anchored boat, I ALWAYS have a landing net. I sometimes will land smaller fish without a net, from my boat, but if I intend to keep a fish, I will usually net it. If I don't intend on keeping a fish, and am fishing from my boat, I usually don't actually land them. I will grab the leader, and do my best to bring the fish next to the boat, and then just twist the hook out with forceps. Same thing if I am wading, and am not going to keep the fish. 

For wading the Clinton, I have never carried a net. But that is just me.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on what section you are fishing on the Clinton. Some of the faster sections or when fishing with the less experienced I like a net. By myself, I mostly don't carry on anymore but then again it all depends on the conditions.


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use to carry a net but lately I have been leaving it at home. I don't need to land the fish to have fun. In the future I may carry one, but lately I like to carry a minimum amount of equipment. 

Don


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

In boat it's a must have item.


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Always always always carry a net! Fly fishing or spin casting! You never know what's going to hit. That's the beauty of our Michigan rivers. Steels I'm not so experienced in but I've got trout pike carp and nice bass on a fly rod and fishing solo I needed a net bad or I'd be up ****s creek. No matter waist deep shoulder deep or ankle deep I like the security of my net.

But as far as the Clinton goes if I'm fishing the upper I have never really needed a net. Everything I've got there has been easily landable without. Just tuck the net in the waders and its out of the way and still there if you need it!


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Ps been fishing for as long as I can remember but I'm only 24 so I'm no angling master  by any means


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I go the other way. When I am wading, I never carry a net. It is bulky, and gets in the way of fishing, for me. Also, I can land a fish in current, standing in waist-deep water, without a net. And I can beach a fish anytime there is adequate bank for it. When I fish out of an anchored boat, I ALWAYS have a landing net. I sometimes will land smaller fish without a net, from my boat, but if I intend to keep a fish, I will usually net it. If I don't intend on keeping a fish, and am fishing from my boat, I usually don't actually land them. I will grab the leader, and do my best to bring the fish next to the boat, and then just twist the hook out with forceps. Same thing if I am wading, and am not going to keep the fish.
> 
> For wading the Clinton, I have never carried a net. But that is just me.


Exactly what he said.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> I go the other way. When I am wading, I never carry a net. It is bulky, and gets in the way of fishing, for me. Also, I can land a fish in current, standing in waist-deep water, without a net. And I can beach a fish anytime there is adequate bank for it. When I fish out of an anchored boat, I ALWAYS have a landing net. I sometimes will land smaller fish without a net, from my boat, but if I intend to keep a fish, I will usually net it. If I don't intend on keeping a fish, and am fishing from my boat, I usually don't actually land them. I will grab the leader, and do my best to bring the fish next to the boat, and then just twist the hook out with forceps. Same thing if I am wading, and am not going to keep the fish.
> 
> For wading the Clinton, I have never carried a net. But that is just me.


+2...


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I carry a net


----------

